# big window wells



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

Hi guys, I have a house remodel that has three big windows that need wells. The windows are almost seven feet wide. the wells will have to be about 6' deep. What are some good options. We have stone going in around the foundation. If I use railroad ties to build my wells, is there a good way to attach the stone to these? is there a good way to use landscape stones to do this without ties? Any ideas would be welcome.
We will be stepping the wells somewhat.
thanks, mike


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like a job for masonry :thumbsup:

or poured concrete :whistling


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Rockwellinc.com Take look at them . . I wouldn't build it out of pressure treatied lumber . Would use landscape block instead .


----------



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

skillman, Why not pressure treated timbers? Rotting problems? I was thinking of forming and pouring. That would be best and easy to put rock veneer on.


----------



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

i have not found any manufactured wells wide enough.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

mike gunderson said:


> skillman, Why not pressure treated timbers? Rotting problems? I was thinking of forming and pouring. That would be best and easy to put rock veneer on.


Yes Rotting problems , bugs , fire .


----------

